# Google + (Google's answer to facebook)



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Google Plus This morning was the first I have heard of the new Google social networking site. I guess it was so busy last night they have temporarly stopped taking new members while they work out the bugs. It will be interesting to see what they do here. Im on board. Google is the reason my phone rings today


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think for those using Social Media, having a Gmail account is essential. And now with +1, search results will be affected by your (and your friends/customers) connections, I wrote a little about it here.


----------



## Mass Painters (May 19, 2011)

Google+ is a innovative tool that everyone should be implementing on their painting website. Unlike Google's other attempts, like Buzz, this one is going to stick around for a long time.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone have an invite?


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe I'm old and behind the times, but I'm not biting.

Two years ago a friend convinced me to switch everything over to Google Calendar. One day after about 6 months, the system said my password was invalid. I tried having the system send me a new one and it said I didn't have an account. Then I tried creating a new account using the same email and it said I already have an account - ok send me my password!!! Nope, sorry you don't have an account.

And so the loop continued.

No problem, I'll just call or email tech support and get this worked out. You Google fans out there...have you ever tried to do that? Email is just form letters pointing you back to the website that has canned fixes that weren't working (the loop). After DAYS of trying desperately and even getting a few Google phone numbers, it was never resolved. Tons of pain and ZERO support for something that simple. If they won't support the basics, I'm not putting my biz in their hands too. I think Google is great as long as things are running fine, but if you get in that "lost" zone where I was, you may not be a fan any more.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Anyone have an invite?


Not yet. I kinda figured since I was a paying customer I would get an inv ite :yes: But, nope.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Google is taking over the world.

I'll pass until I see their jack booted goon squads in my driveway.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

daArch said:


> Google is taking over the world.
> 
> I'll pass until I see their jack booted goon squads in my driveway.


Lol, I hear ya. But, since probably 75% of my new leads come from people finding me on Google, I guess I will stick with it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PM me your gmail address if you want an invite.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Google is taking over the world.
> 
> I'll pass until I see their jack booted goon squads in my driveway.


Listen very carefully.



Can you hear them now??


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Google is taking over the world.
> 
> I'll pass until I see their jack booted goon squads in my driveway.


 
Listen carefully


















Can you hear them now??


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Google plus is for individual pages right now. Pages for your business are expected to come soon.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Just starting to check it out, came across this, looks useful.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you don't want to read the book Chris linked to, click here:

http://www.google.com/+/demo/


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Plus for business trial application. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...zbnZoVXVDMkJ1dmlXbjh0Q09MS1E6MQ&ndplr=1#gid=0


----------



## SeattleHousePainting (Jul 23, 2011)

Bad news, Looks like google put out a statement that they are scaling back the business accounts that they are handing out.

Good news, they are suppose to officially launch Google+ for business in another few months.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I also read that the beta business accounts will be deleted after testing. Came across this today.


> n the past six months there has been many changes over at Google, including Google Places, Google Panda and their launch of their new social network Google+. As a home improvement contractor managing all these changes can be time consuming and overwhelming, so I just wanted to give some tidbits and updates on what you need to know without having to dredge through all the information you may be hearing.


More here

Anybody here using it? I just can't seem to get into it. Seems most of network is not on gmail, and trying to build up my circles is time consuming.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes I am using it, hadn't posted anything till today. Aaron at FB seems to think its gonna be big, and plans on adding it to everyone's sites when released. 

Honestly I think if G indexes it and uses to data for page ranking then its gonna be important for SEO.

@ Chris remember to give it time, it took forever for me to build up FB to where it is today.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Google+ adds $45 billion to Net giant's market value
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-07-26-google-stock-google-plus_n.htm

Its blowing up guys, the fastest growing social media ever. Over 5 million now in a few short weeks. 

It is also driving hits..


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow, that's insane straight_lines! It's your #1 referring site? With 1,600 visits? That's crazy good. Do you know a lot of people on Google+ or have you been posting frequently? In short, do you know why that many people came from Google+?

Also, saw some people looking for Google+ invites. If anyone is still looking PM me w/ your Google email and I'll send you and invite.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It's the new blog.
Tommy, what is the time range on that? Are you able to break the hits from Google + down to see where they are coming from? What percentage of those are converting? With that high of a bounce rate and low time on site I would be curious.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Didn't mean to be misleading, that isn't my analytics. I wish it were, and I don't even know what site that was. It is one someone posted on g+. However it does illustrate my point about who you follow there, and the stream of great content. It also shows how fast you can drive traffic to your site. 

Honestly FB for me is all about those I know, and contractors in my extended network. I have added more new contacts with g+. 

This is more of all the good of FB, the rich content with page previews and videos. Mixed with twitter, the fast feed. It really is the best of both for me.


Also Bob and everyone else add me if you like. +Tommy Johnson


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Mine came up when I Googled myself a few minutes ago, so I went in for a few. I havent learned how to navaigate my way around too well yet. I need to start spending more time there to get familliar with the site. I do see some potential with it though. I like how its all connected. Picasa, my Google profile, etc. I have started sending a few photos from jobs there the last few days. Like Tommy mentioned, FB is cool for networking with old friends, etc....but I have a feeling this could really take off too evenually.


----------



## carpetarmor.com (Sep 20, 2011)

I was a doubter in the beginning about Google+, but now am going to hop on the bandwagon with integrating Google+ with CarpetArmor.com. I'm reading this, maybe you guys will find it helpful too:

http://blog.intuit.com/trends/how-to-use-google-for-business/


----------



## John's Painting (Aug 24, 2011)

I've heard a lot of negative things about Google + from some friends and a few newspaper articles etc.

I've still got an account though, I think you'd be crazy not to. After all, we're all trying to get our businesses ranked highly in Google and they will no doubt be heaping a whole bunch of 'SEO' emphasis on their new social media 'baby' to ensure people adopt it by the millions


----------

